# Packing up for Cairo



## mehmet (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi, I am Mehmet.

After my 2 years of professional work life in İzmir (Turkey), my company offered me an assignment in Cairo for 3-4 yrs. With all the question marks in my mind, i am trying to solve the basic problems to make this offer clear to me such as;

*What will be the market value of a 2 year experienced business development analyst as an expat in Cairo?
*What is the general package offered to expats moving to Cairo?
*How much should I earn monthly with considering that I have no additional package offers?
*In case my company offers me accommodation, a car, phone card, what will those costs?
*Finally, as I know from reading this forum, Maadi, Zamalek, Mohandiseen, Sheikh Zayed seem to be good places to live for expats. With considering my expectations such as less traffic, social places like cafes, bars, gym and etc. which province will be better for me?

I know, I am asking too much and may be these are the things that you have been facing many times before. I will appreciate to get your opinions and thank you for your kind attention.

Best regards,

Mehmet


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

mehmet said:


> Hi, I am Mehmet.
> 
> After my 2 years of professional work life in İzmir (Turkey), my company offered me an assignment in Cairo for 3-4 yrs. With all the question marks in my mind, i am trying to solve the basic problems to make this offer clear to me such as;
> 
> ...


Hi

I have no idea about expat packages for your particular field and I am not sure what a general expat package is as that really depends on what your field is. Generally expat packages in my profession are approximately half of what I could earn in the Gulf (not sure that helps!). I found it quite difficult to find out what expat packages would be in my field initially and so I made enquiries of a recruitment agency.

Maadi and Zamalek both have high numbers of expats living there as well as cafes/restaurants/shops. Mohandiseen also has a lot of cafes/restaurants etc although is generally not considered as nice a place to live as Maadi and Zamalek. Commuting is a nightmare in Cairo, so you may wish to consider living near your work.


----------



## mehmet (Jun 11, 2010)

Dear Beatle,

Thank you for the explanation about expat packages. I will be the first (may be the only) person from my company to go to Cairo, and this makes the situation more complex for me. May be I would only calculate the salary based on living costs. 

*About the salary, may be they will think my position same as an industrial experienced sales representative. This may be referring my salary.

*When I consider living in Zamalek or Maadi, as I heard and read, I should spend at least $500 for rent. Also as I check the map, Zamalek looks closer – I think- to the center. (Without taking the traffic into consideration ) Again office is not rented yet so is there any idea where will be a small office will take place?

*A basic car will cost $8.000-$10,000 (I think again) if I buy, but I prefer to rent and no idea about rentals.

*A phone card and my highest bill will go up to 100 hrs local, 100hrs foreign calls.

These are all dependent on the situation but in a short while I will be talking these issues with my company.


----------



## mehmet (Jun 11, 2010)

By the way my earliest arrival to Cairo will be mid. september.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

mehmet said:


> Dear Beatle,
> 
> Thank you for the explanation about expat packages. I will be the first (may be the only) person from my company to go to Cairo, and this makes the situation more complex for me. May be I would only calculate the salary based on living costs.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I've also not much clue about expat packages or even Cairo locations suitable for you or your office.

But, I could confirm that a basic car would cost around this price, alternatively either MS or Aqua (who changed their name and I can't remember what to, sorry) I believe both hire cars with drivers so would be able to advise on the cost. A car without driver in Sharm costs around 3000 LE per month, but I don't expect it to be so high in Cairo.

When it comes to phone bills, local calls on Etisalat are 15 piastres per minute, and international calls 3 LE (I think). So that would make your monthly bills approximately 18,900 (if my maths is correct). I'm sure you can do deals to specifically make foreign calls less though, mine is only a standard pay as you go, and I know Etisalat do a good package for foreign calls.


----------

